# I am very shy



## Bernard Fishtrousers (Jan 24, 2012)

& only registered so that I can read stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 24, 2012)

Me TOO!!! 

What kind of stuff do you like reading, Bernard???


----------



## Mothman (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Bernard welcome to the site,,



im shy too:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

Do you like Moths????

Ive got a good book on the fluttery creatures,,,,,,,,

Mothman,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Beemer (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome...and no need to be shy, there are plenty of people to talk to on this forum, some not so shy too!
i will let you decide who they are!
Oh by the way, I am one of the shy ones...


----------



## MOS (Jan 24, 2012)

NOT ME ime not shy ,but i am nosey ,so i read lots too ,usualy the saucy bits and the clever bits :lol-053::welcome:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome, i am one of the shy ones too, you will be fine :wave:


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 24, 2012)

Shy? With a name like that! :lol-053: :lol-053: :lol-053:


----------



## donkey too (Jan 24, 2012)

Know how you feel. I am very, very shy as rubber tramp will testify.:mad1:


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jan 24, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Hello and welcome, i am one of the shy ones too, you will be fine :wave:



Thats the biggest fib i have heard this year jen X


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh dear.  I think we might have frightened Bernard!!  Bernard, are you still there??


----------



## Beemer (Jan 24, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Hello and welcome, i am one of the shy ones too, you will be fine :wave:



:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## runnach (Jan 24, 2012)

yes lots of us are very reticent in expressing our opinions

channa


----------



## Mothman (Jan 25, 2012)

BERNARD OH BERNARD!!!!!!!!! wher are you mate?

come back on we are not Scarey people really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( well some of us) lol

Bernard how did you come up with your name (FISHTROUSERS) please? im nosey like that Lol,

Mothman,,,,,


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 25, 2012)

Best username ever :lol-053:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 25, 2012)

*Fishtrousers united*

Fishtrousers????? - must be mighty uncomfortable having fish down your trousers, hope its not sharks. Welcome to the site even if it's only to look and as you can see from the posts we are a very friendly and amusing lot (most of the time).  :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 25, 2012)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Fishtrousers????? - must be mighty uncomfortable having fish down your trousers, hope its not sharks. Welcome to the site even if it's only to look and as you can see from the posts we are a very friendly and amusing lot (most of the time).  :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



:scared: :scared:nor piranhas


----------



## n brown (Jan 25, 2012)

basildog said:


> I just been thinking about the username !
> Word of warning DO NOT THINK ABOUT IT ! iT TAKES YOU TO SOME VERY STRANGE PLACE !!!!!!



don't listen to this rubbish,i've been thinking about it for hours and now feel indefinably happy! even my wife,who i didn't eat,smiles when i say the name,its in the same league as garllc bread and cheese cake


----------



## Mothman (Jan 25, 2012)

That reminds me i used to sit next to a boy at school that was called fishy Felix,,, because his trousers always stunk of fish & Pee wee big time:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:

used to turn me right off my free school milk








Mothman,,,,,,,


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 25, 2012)

Mothman said:


> That reminds me i used to sit next to a boy at school that was called fishy,,, because his trousers always stunk of fish & Pee wee big time:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> used to turn me right off my free school milk
> 
> Mothman,,,,,,,



SHHHHHHHHHush, it might be him :lol-053:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jan 25, 2012)

Mothman said:


> we are not Scarey people really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( well some of us) lol



Be wary of this man...he IS scary....He likes men in fishnet tights!...and trousers are the next logical step.


----------



## red ted (Jan 25, 2012)

*hi de hi*



donkey too said:


> Know how you feel. I am very, very shy as rubber tramp will testify.:mad1:



shy!!!!:scared::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::bow::wave::wave::wave: no probs on here very friendly site


----------



## Mothman (Jan 26, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Men in Fishnet tights!!!!:heart::heart:




Rubbertramp said:


> Be wary of this man...he IS scary....He likes men in fishnet tights!...and trousers are the next logical step.


----------



## Mothman (Jan 26, 2012)

Doh!!!!!! its not you is it Fishy Felix????




kimbowbill said:


> SHHHHHHHHHush, it might be him :lol-053:


----------



## deanotic (Jan 26, 2012)

At my school Fishy Felix was called Pongo and every day he was chased to school and chased home again by the school bullys . Do you ever get chased  Bernard , no need to be shy . :lol-049::lol-049::lol-053::mad1::mad1::welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 26, 2012)

Will Bernard Fishtrousers ever dare to show his face again after all that lot??  I notice he hasn't done anything since his first post - wonder if we have put him off??

(BTW, WHO was the man in fishnet tights that Mothman liked??? Was this part of the goings-on at Stonehenge?? :scared


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bernard Fishtrousers REVEALED!!*

Here at last is a picture of the elusive Bernard Fishtrousers!!  







(And no, I did NOT make this up, see site below.  Mr Fishtrousers also features on YouTube - fishtrousers's Channel - YouTube - maybe not so shy after all??)



The UK Monkey Bike Forum • View topic - Newbie - ST help please.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bernard Fishtrousers REVEALED!!*

Here at last is a picture of the elusive Bernard Fishtrousers!!  






(And no, I did NOT make this up, see site below.  Mr Fishtrousers also features on YouTube - fishtrousers's Channel - YouTube - maybe not so shy after all??)



The UK Monkey Bike Forum • View topic - Newbie - ST help please.


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 27, 2012)

*Who is bernard*

I think I have got it, bernard fishtrousers= Man with Beard in herinbone suit. Welcome Bernard have you got a Camper van Fish and Chip van or book shop as I like them all.

Snowbirds.:welcome::idea-007::drive: 






Bernard Fishtrousers said:


> & only registered so that I can read stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 27, 2012)

snowbirds said:


> I think I have got it, bernard fishtrousers= Man with Beard in herinbone suit. Welcome Bernard have you got a Camper van Fish and Chip van or book shop as I like them all.
> 
> Snowbirds.:welcome::idea-007::drive:



Yes, Mr Fishtrousers DOES appear to have a camper, and here it is!!!  (No idea about bookshop, but perhaps with the help of his trousers he could produce fish and chips in the campervan??)


----------



## Mothman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Kernowprickles the man that got my heart racing in his OH SO SEXY TIGHTS:heart::heart: IS??????????????? Ooooooooooooooo i cant tell because he told me i would find a horses head on my pillow if i let on who he is:ninja::ninja::ninja:

Oh he is so dangerous maybe thats why i like him so:raofl:

Stay tuned though lol

Mothman,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmmm.....does this sexy man ever get PLASTERED??? :tongue:


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 27, 2012)

*Looks orangie*

Nice Campervan Mr Fishtrousers not so sure about the Daff vairo looks a bit Double Dutch to me!:cool1::lol-053:








kernowprickles said:


> Yes, Mr Fishtrousers DOES appear to have a camper, and here it is!!!  (No idea about bookshop, but perhaps with the help of his trousers he could produce fish and chips in the campervan??)


----------



## Mothman (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes oh yes he does,,,,,

God im so DEAD NOW:bow::bow::bow::bow:

Please sexy Plasterman dont kill me:danger: 



kernowprickles said:


> Hmmmm.....does this sexy man ever get PLASTERED??? :tongue:


----------



## runnach (Jan 27, 2012)

:fun:





basildog said:


> Not sure it is a Daf ! Think it`s a Trabant !


thats what i thought either that or an overweight ford anglia
channa


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a Trabbie for sure ...


----------

